# Three Reasons You can't Get or Keep a Man



## momi (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope no one is offended by this - his approach is not traditional. I enjoyed his light hearted delivery and he appears to be Biblically sound.

Sometimes we just need a good laugh.  

Three Reasons


----------



## Leigh (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 27, 2013)

He is so right on. I must admit it


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the way he delivers it and he is so on point!!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I really liked that video. I watched a couple of his other videos, they were also good


----------



## LovingLady (Feb 27, 2013)

I loved  it. I started watching his other videos as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 27, 2013)

It was funny. I wasn't sure, but decided to click on the link anyway. You were right. How did you find his page?


----------



## mrselle (Feb 27, 2013)

Hilarious and I agree with him.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 27, 2013)

momi said:


> I hope no one is offended by this - his approach is not traditional. I enjoyed his light hearted delivery and he appears to be Biblically sound.
> 
> Sometimes we just need a good laugh.
> 
> Three Reasons



The title of your post made me smile.   

However, I do take this seriously.  I care about men, women, and Marriage.  It's my Ministry.  

I'll take time later to view the video message.  Thanks momi for sharing.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 27, 2013)

I love it! Thank youmomi


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE (Feb 28, 2013)

Really nice. .. Thanks for posting this op


----------



## momi (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> It was funny. I wasn't sure, but decided to click on the link anyway. You were right. How did you find his page?



I was doing some research and stumbled on it in YouTube. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Lol


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 28, 2013)

momi said:


> I was doing some research and stumbled on it in YouTube. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Lol



He was entertaining and seemed down to earth. He wasn't a lame dude. So, I loved it!


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 28, 2013)

I LOVE this video!!!!!! Thanks for sharing OP!


----------



## trclemons (Feb 28, 2013)

momi said:


> I hope no one is offended by this - his approach is not traditional. I enjoyed his light hearted delivery and he appears to be Biblically sound.
> 
> Sometimes we just need a good laugh.
> 
> Three Reasons


I love it and have sent it to my friends.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## deltagyrl (Feb 28, 2013)

Loved it!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 28, 2013)

I like how he included the word with the three reasons. Very nice vid.


----------



## menina (Feb 28, 2013)

This was legit. Cool.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoy it.  I liked his point about forgiving the men that hurt you.  

AMEN!!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Mar 1, 2013)

I needed this. My behind _stays_ available, I need to put something on my schedule


----------



## momi (Mar 1, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> I needed this. My behind stays available, I need to put something on my schedule



I hear you girl! Lol


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Please tell me what the three reason are so I can comment. I can't click on the link.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 12, 2013)

@Kinky4Agirl,
1. Listening to and coming into agreement with negative man-bashing girlfriends
2. Being too readily accessible to the man
3. Not maintaining the relationship through prayer.
But you really should check the YT out if you can later. He's funny but real.

@momi,
Thanks for sharing. Do you ever listen to any of his music? I also like P-dubb as an artist. My fav song of his is "_I'm Praying_" It's a couple of years old but still makes good points.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvHkVh7pw1k


----------



## momi (Mar 12, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Kinky4Agirl,
> 1. Listening to and coming into agreement with negative man-bashing girlfriends
> 2. Being to readily accessible to the man
> 3. Not maintaining the relationship through prayer.
> ...



Hi Prudent1 - no I haven't. Didn't realize he was an artist... Il be sure to check him out.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Mar 14, 2013)

momi, Thanks for posting the 3 reasons. But I can't wait to see a post that states why men can't get or keep a woman...


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Mar 14, 2013)

I tell you. Theses men have run amuck these days. They used to chase us back in the day. Now they just chase each other!!! That should have been one of the reasons as well.... lol


----------



## momi (Mar 14, 2013)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> momi, Thanks for posting the 3 reasons. But I can't wait to see a post that states why men can't get or keep a woman...



Believe it or not, guys to deal with this... especially when they are looking for a wife. 



Kinky4Agirl said:


> I tell you. Theses men have run amuck these days. They used to chase us back in the day. Now they just chase each other!!! That should have been one of the reasons as well.... lol



Girl it's a cryin shame isn't it.


----------

